# Gen 2 hvac issue



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

so just wondering if anyone else has noticed that the blower motor doesn't do what it is told, or maybe i am going crazy. 
The perimeters to recreate are as follows;
defrost on 
ac not on/lit up (I realize the A/C works with the defrost to dry out the air blowing on the windshield) 
the blower on the first speed 

turn the vehicle off and then back on and the blower is running at about half to 3/4 speed if you turn it up and back down or off and back on it will correct itself.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you have Auto Climate Control?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Greggul8r said:


> defrost on
> ac not on/lit up (I realize the A/C works with the defrost to dry out the air blowing on the windshield)
> the blower on the first speed


This is how I've been running my Gen2 about 90% of the time.



Greggul8r said:


> turn the vehicle off and then back on and the blower is running at about half to 3/4 speed if you turn it up and back down or off and back on it will correct itself.


I haven't had this happen even once.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually that kinda makes sense. 

Generally when you push the defrost button on an auto controlled climate control system, it will ramp up the fan speed to try to quickly defrost the windshield. Perhaps the manual one, which is still computer controlled, does that as well. 

When I remote start my car, I usually get into it and it's blasting the fan (on a cold engine nonetheless) at the windshield.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but two of you had a GEN 1 Cruze. Any wierd plastic smells with the GEN 2 HVAC, or have they fixed the burnt plastic smells, and coolant smells that were common in the GEN1?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This could also be the eco mode vs. non-eco mode for the car's HVAC. Eco mode doesn't run the blower as hard nor does it run the compressor as much.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

maybe it has something to do with the blower going down in speed when you're on the Bluetooth phone? I notice it slows the speed to quiet the fan when on my phone


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Do you have Auto Climate Control?


No on the auto climate control. 

I tried to get it to happen on 2 other like trim level cruzes on the lot (I work at the dealer if you haven't figured that out by my previous post or profile) and I couldn't get it to happen.

And to clarify by half to 3/4 speed I mean up to the 4th or 5th speed on the knob 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but two of you had a GEN 1 Cruze. Any wierd plastic smells with the GEN 2 HVAC, or have they fixed the burnt plastic smells, and coolant smells that were common in the GEN1?


Nothing here, and I do remember that burning plastic smell. Granted, my new one is auto climate control, so won't get the heat boiling hot, but the rental one with 1000 miles and standard climate control didn't do anything either. 



obermd said:


> This could also be the eco mode vs. non-eco mode for the car's HVAC. Eco mode doesn't run the blower as hard nor does it run the compressor as much.


I think that's only when AC button itself is pressed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Greggul8r said:


> No on the auto climate control.
> 
> I tried to get it to happen on 2 other like trim level cruzes on the lot (I work at the dealer if you haven't figured that out by my previous post or profile) and I couldn't get it to happen.
> 
> ...


Can you have them check for firmware updates for yours then?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

just some closure on this issue all it needed was an update so if anyone else has the issue it is just an update to fix it.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but two of you had a GEN 1 Cruze. Any wierd plastic smells with the GEN 2 HVAC, or have they fixed the burnt plastic smells, and coolant smells that were common in the GEN1?


 6000 miles here on my 2016.5... no coolant smells like my old 2014. I seriously have health concerns over that odor, and after constant requests from multiple dealers who say it's normal, but spray something into the vents anyways, it gets pretty annoying to have it fall on deaf ears. We're probably all breathing in antifreeze/coolant, slowly poisoning ourselves.


----------

